
Who is going to Startup School? Have you heard back yet? - Elfan

======
Elfan
Announcement: Responses delayed for one day. We ended up getting a huge number
of applications (1181 for 650 places), and it's taking us longer than we
anticipated to read them all. So we're not going to be able to reply to
everyone March 7, as we initially promised, but we will try to do it by the
end of March 8.

------
palish
It seems that the acceptance e-mails will go out all at once, after everyone
has been accepted or rejected.

------
Elfan
Nor have I, which is one of the reasons I started this topic.

------
prashantdesale
I am also waiting for the response.

------
danielha
I have not yet received word.

------
brett
same here.

